# Financial Adviser Moving to Spain



## MisterP (Apr 11, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone,

I have joined the forum to ask a question if I may:

I am a professional UK Financial Adviser of 15 years standing thinking of a move to Spain with my partner Lesley who is an Insurance Adviser (life, critical illness etc).

I lived in Palma de Mallorca for 5 years (been back in the UK since 2008) and speak fluent Spanish, a bit of French and sketchy German. 

When I lived in Mallorca I had a holiday from Financial advice and took up my hobby as a profession (photography).

My partner Lesley does not speak Spanish but would learn quickly (speaks French though).

I wonder whether all you expats out there could comment on how you see Financial Advisers in Spain (good and bad). Any names would be brilliant, especially the good ones.

I will only contact professional firms with whom you folks have had good experiences and avoid the cowboys.

We are thinking of Mallorca but not exclusively, could be Alicante, Xabia etc. I know Spain very well having travelled around following the Fiestas for best part of a year when I first arrived.

Your help would be massively appreciated.

Sandy


----------

